# the most expensive expensive shrimp



## camboy012406

im just wondering what is the most expensive shrimp in the world and the second most expen, the 3rd. and etc.....


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I remember seeing something on youtube about some designer shrimp. I think it was something like $100/shrimp but I could be wrong. I'll try and find the youtube video and post later as it'll take a while to find it on my handheld. When I'm on my mates laptop I'll check for you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Don't know, but in my own opinion as a breeder, a snow white is worth more than any other shrimps out there because it's the basic tools to create your own strain.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

Zebrapl3co said:


> Don't know, but in my own opinion as a breeder, a snow white is worth more than any other shrimps out there because it's the basic tools to create your own strain.


you can buy snow white like 10$ each


----------



## Beijing08

shrimps go by grade. a good pattern and a good grade is worth more.
having said that, the most expensive shrimps end up in auctions, hard to say what THE most expensive one is. Just a heads up, enthusiasts pay well over 1000 USD each for some nice ones.


----------



## Darkside

The most expensive inverts will be SW.


----------



## BettaBeats

I remember some Black King Kongs being sold for $800! It's far too much for me, but I guess the more rare and time consuming the bloodline the more expensive.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

camboy012406 said:


> you can buy snow white like 10$ each


Where? Lol


----------



## RoryM

About 12 months ago there was something on the front page of msn.com about dwarf shrimp and the crazy prices they were getting, a single female king kong was sold for like $3000 US or something. People were knocking shrimping as a fad that will die.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

-$830 shrimp

I belive this is the video tho for some reason it nly plays the ad for me then stops and does not play the video. -.-; I do remember the 'zoo' somethingso when I saw the user and also read this thread about the 'king kong shrimp' I knew this should be the video feed.


----------



## camboy012406

AquaNekoMobile said:


> -$830 shrimp
> 
> I belive this is the video tho for some reason it nly plays the ad for me then stops and does not play the video. -.-; I do remember the 'zoo' somethingso when I saw the user and also read this thread about the 'king kong shrimp' I knew this should be the video feed.


 thats insane!!who will buy for that price??


----------



## camboy012406

Darkside said:


> The most expensive inverts will be SW.


whats sw?????????


----------



## ShrimpieLove

SaltWater....


----------



## Sameer

Wasent it like a year ago when someone posted a site for many rare shrimps that were in the $100s for each? I think the long nose or cardinal shrimp was one of them.


----------



## lemuj

I believe SW means salt water, and yes you'll see some Japanese or maybe Chinese forums that these crazy little shrimp go for thousands of dollars, I will post the link when I find it again...



camboy012406 said:


> whats sw?????????


​


----------



## bettaforu

Camboy...Snow Bees which are the very very white shrimps are NOT that cheap! I know as I had 10 of them last year....extreme white, cost a fortune 

What you are talking about is Golden Bee shrimps which you can get for around $10 each, depending on who you buy them from.

Here is a pic of the one last SNOW BEE that I had...it died a little while ago. My pic is not all that great, but I can assure you that boy was whitier than snow  I only wish I could have bred them.....maybe someday again.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, that's beautiful. But yes, the golden been cost $10. I have a few of those too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

what is the differene between the snowhite and golden bees? its look like the same to me


----------



## bettaforu

OK from what I have read the Snow Bees are the result of crossing CBS only, whereas the Goldens are from Crystal Reds. 

From crossing the snow bees with black crystals you get a more dense white, whereas crossing the goldens with reds sometimes gives you a paler or pinkish white.

IF you can get your hands on really good quality Snow Bees you can increase the white areas on your Crystals. However they are very hard to find, especially the top quality solid white ones (like the ones I had) 

Frank what's your take on the snows....?


----------

